# Schematic source for '69 Garnet Rebel w/Tremolo?



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Can only find schematics for the non-trem versions despite fairly extensive scouring (Garnet site, Garnet Yahoo user group, enthusiast websites, etc).

Anybody have anything on the Tremolo version or have any other ideas where I might track one down?

TIA...:sSig_help:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Searching Google "Images" might be worth a try....

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, but neither of these is the Tremolo version of the I'm looking for.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Try emailing Garnet : [email protected]


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I have Gar's book, I can check it for you tonight


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

JHarasym said:


> Try emailing Garnet : [email protected]


I've emailed Pete Theissen at Garnet and haven't heard back from him yet. I get the feeling so much of what Garnet did was filed in Gar's brain and not so much documented. Like Leo Fender, Gar probably never worried what people would have to rely on decades later. A testament to their designs, if you ask me...

- - - Updated - - -



Steve_F said:


> I have Gar's book, I can check it for you tonight


Thanks - that would be great! Good luck... :^)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

here you go


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Lincoln....Well done!!...Where was it hiding?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> @Lincoln....Well done!!...Where was it hiding?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I have Gar's book too! :sFun_dancing:


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Lincoln FTW!! Thank you so much - owe you one for that. So nice and clear too...

Cheers!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

gtone said:


> Lincoln FTW!! Thank you so much - owe you one for that. So nice and clear too...
> 
> Cheers!


you are very welcome, always glad to help out. There is another Rebel schematic with a "Stinger" instead of tremolo........that would be a killer combo!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Gar's book is great, very good resource too

my Rebel has the trem & stinger circuit, love that amp


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Was wondering for years where all the Garnets went. Now I know - everyone's muckled onto one and is keeping it for themselves (ha ha). A Rebel II combo was my introduction to Garnet and was the first seriously good amp I owned during my teens. 

Was funny, was at a local open mic deal last night and was talking to guy about 10 yrs older than myself. We got jawing about Canadian made gear and I mentioned Garnet amps. His first reaction also was "Garnet amps - where _did_ all those go??!!" We both recalled a time that you couldn't swing a cat without hitting someone with a Garnet or Traynor. Still see Traynors coming available fairly regularly, but Garnets seem pretty scant now.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah I haven't seen many in use.....there was a guy playing the Dakota tavern a while back with one

and then there's the Sadies, he has a couple


I was using one at Cameron's Brewery when we played there, some gtr guys came up & were asking about it

they were Boutique amps, before Boutique amps were Boutique!!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep - in Peterborough county Ontario in the mid to late '70's, seemed that Traynors and Garnets outnumbered Marshalls and Fenders by a factor of about 2:1 ("seat of the pants" impression only - have no numbers to back that up). Yamaha amps were not uncommon then also.


----------

